# Pest control



## Mom_of_8 (Mar 10, 2018)

Maybe it's the incredible amount of rain we've had this spring or the addition of goats to our property, whatever the change, we are overrun with ticks and mosquitoes. It's ridiculous. I was milking Sally and when I turned to pour the milk into our jar I had the remnants of a well-fed mosquito on my hand. I've pulled ticks off two of my children and the men of the house have had to remove ticks from sensitive areas. 

I've heard guineas are the best for eating pests, but I wonder if my neighbors would tolerate the noise. Pest control is our number one concern. We have never kept any birds, so something with a not too steep learning curve would be good. I have many children and my training to be a community midwife means we are blessed by visits from young mamas and their littles on a frequent basis, so aggressive birds would not be welcome. 

So, what's the best option? Chickens, ducks, guineas, geese, turkeys? Breeds that are best at snacking on bugs?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Guineas are probably the best at controlling bugs but they are also by far the most annoying. I don't know if you know what sounds they make (might be worth a Youtube visit to see, if you don't). If you can put up with that sound, sometimes constant but for the most part when they are surprised/excited, then they are a good bird for it.

Depending on how close your neighbors are and if sounds carries there.......they will more than likely resent you for them. Just from my own experience of having them and driven almost insane by their noise lol.

For the mosquitos, you could try putting up some bat houses.


----------

